# Kostenlose angel sachen



## Dennis_Hunter (4. Januar 2011)

*Suche günstige angelsachen*

*Wer hat eine gut spinn und grund rute für mich ? sie sollte sehr gute qualität haben und nicht teuer sein.*


----------



## weserwaller (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*

Ferien ?! Dann lern oder mach was anständiges, Spam das Board nicht voll und nimm dein Ritalin



Dennis_Hunter schrieb:


> *Wer will meine angelsachen kostenlos haben ?*|bigeyes
> *wer will der soll sich bei mir melden der preis ist verhandelbar.**|muahah:*


----------



## Domi_Hunter (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*

da ich dich nicht kenne (  ) werde ich nicht zuschlagen 
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Wolfsburger (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*

#q|sagnix|sagnix#q


----------



## Dennis_Hunter (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> #q|sagnix|sagnix#q


Nein nicht kostenlos du lauch. Lesen bildet.


----------



## weserwaller (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*



Dennis_Hunter schrieb:


> Nein nicht kostenlos du lauch. Lesen bildet.




Spar Dir am besten weitere Kommentare


----------



## Wolfsburger (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*

Achso :q:q|jump::q:q


----------



## Kotzi (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*

Passende und nicht irreführende Themenüberschrift im passenden Topic zeugt von Bildung, erkennen kann ich hiervon jedenfals nichts....


----------



## Hardyfan (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*

Präzisiere Dich:

In der Überschrift steht: Kostenlos
Im Text steht: nicht teuer

Dort steht auch: Gute Qualität.
Was bedeutet das? 
Kann es eine von vorneherein preisgünstige Rute in gutem Zustand sein oder ist  Highend-Tackle erforderlich?


----------



## Domi_Hunter (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*

Ihr seid auch nicht besser. er weiß nur, wie er mit leuten wie euch umgehen muss.


----------



## weserwaller (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*



Domi_Hunter schrieb:


> Ihr seid auch nicht besser. er weiß nur, wie er mit leuten wie euch umgehen muss.




Und woher meinst Du zu wissen dass, er das weiss und wenn ja dann woher Bitte?


----------



## weserwaller (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*





Gestern, 23:58                                                                       #*10* Domi_Hunter 
              Raubfischangler



 

                Dabei seit: 12.2010

                Ort: Coburg
                                                       Beiträge: 32                 






*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen* 
                                                                                Ihr seid auch nicht besser. er weiß nur, wie er mit leuten wie euch umgehen muss.         
                                                                                       __________________
Fishing is Life the Rest just Details!  :vik::vik:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 

und Du solltest mal dich über das Markenrecht im Forum schlau lesen bzgl. der Nutzung von Bannern, Fotos, Fanlogos und ähnlichen Eigentum Dritter.


----------



## Domi_Hunter (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Und woher meinst Du zu wissen dass, er das weiss und wenn ja dann woher Bitte?


vielleicht, weil ich ihn kenne. einer meiner besten freunde, ja? #6


----------



## weserwaller (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*



Domi_Hunter schrieb:


> vielleicht, weil ich ihn kenne. einer meiner besten freunde, ja? #6



Und uns kennst Du auch ? Das müsste man zumindest vorraussetzen um sagen zu können "Er weiss mit uns umzugehen"

Hinkt ein wenig deine Theorie oder.....


----------



## Peacemaker (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*

Oh man.....normalerweise sollte man hier gar nichts reinschreiben!!!
@ domi Hunter:ich hoffe du hast den Fisch in deinem profilbild auch gekeschert.....lol....


----------



## Kotzi (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*

Domi_Hunter  

Letzte Aktivität: Heute 00:19 
Jetzt online: Ändert das Benutzerbild

höhö^^


----------



## Dennis_Hunter (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Domi_Hunter
> 
> Letzte Aktivität: Heute 00:19
> Jetzt online: Ändert das Benutzerbild
> ...


  Ja ich  habe mich eben erst hier angemeldet auf dem anglerboard deswegen kommt das bild so spät


----------



## Peacemaker (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*

Ha ha ha ha.....ich flieg weg.....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*



Dennis_Hunter schrieb:


> Nein nicht kostenlos du lauch. Lesen bildet.





Dennis_Hunter schrieb:


> Ja ich  habe mich eben erst hier angemeldet auf dem anglerboard deswegen kommt das bild so spät



Dann vielleicht erstmal die Backen bissken still halten, was meinste?


----------



## Dennis_Hunter (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*



Peacemaker schrieb:


> Ha ha ha ha.....ich flieg weg.....


  alter hast du keine hobbys oder was? ich mach das mit dir|splat2:|splat2:|splat2:


----------



## jens_z (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*



Dennis_Hunter schrieb:


> Ja ich habe mich eben erst hier angemeldet auf dem anglerboard deswegen kommt das bild so spät


 

Und wenn du so weiter machst bist du bestimmt bald gesperrt!

Bleib mal auf dem Teppich...


----------



## Peacemaker (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*

Süss....2 Stunden hier angemeldet und sofort dicke Lippe und am besten sofort Sachen schnorren!!!das sind die richtigen....dicke arme haben sie nicht,aber dünne Beine


----------



## Dennis_Hunter (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*



jens_z schrieb:


> Und wenn du so weiter machst bist du bestimmt bald gesperrt!
> 
> Bleib mal auf dem Teppich...


was sagst du da|kopfkrat


----------



## Elster1968 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*

naja, wieder ein unsinniger Thread mehr.
irgendwie kann der Thread ganz gelöscht werden, was er genau will weiß er wohl selbst nicht, wie man in den ersten Beiträgen lesen kann.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*

Beruhig euch alle ;-) Die Jugend von heute verliert halt viel am Benehmen und an Höflichkeit, wobei ich nicht denke das es nur an ihnen liegt ;-) Ja ich bin auch ein Jugentlicher, aber ich denke ein ganz guter erzogener  xD xD xD

Naja ich denke wenn die Admins das hier entdecken, dann wird es bestimmt gelöscht


----------



## Jose (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*

nun lasst die beiden doch.
freuen wir uns an ihnen, solange sie noch da sind.
werden es so nicht lange machen. auch schade :q


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*

hey kidis geht schlafen müsst ihr morgen nicht zur schule :q
äähh heute mein ich


----------



## Hardyfan (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*



Jose schrieb:


> nun lasst die beiden doch.


 
Genau.
Kleine Jungs, die ihre erste Erektion haben und sich nun ganz groß fühlen.
Nimmt doch keiner ernst, solche Vögel.


----------



## weserwaller (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> G
> Nimmt doch keiner ernst, solche Vögel.



Würden schon ernst genommen werden, klappt bei anderen in dem Alter auch die hier im Board aktiv sind.

Könnte da einige nennen, positive Ausnahmen halb.


----------



## Hardyfan (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*

Da hast Du Recht, es gibt einige feine Jugendliche hier. Fehmarnangler oder Angelpfeife zum Beispiel.
Die beiden Vögel XY_Hunter gehören allerdings nicht dazu. Eher in die Rubrik "unterste Schublade".


----------



## angelpfeife (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*

Es lebe die Generation Internet|uhoh: 
Im Netzt große Backen und in wirklichkeit nix drauf haben. Da gibts mal eine von rechts und eine von Links und das wars... Ich kenn genug solche Kiddys wie euch#q#q


----------



## mxchxhl (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*

@te
oh man, son paar posts, und schon soviele verwarnungen, was ein start! das is kein board zum betteln hier, du kannst solche anfragen auh in den kleinanzeigen hier schreiben, is vllt. sinnvoller, und erzeugt nicht diesen betteleindruck! wer das geld zum angen nicht hat, sollte sich ein anderes hobby suchen, oder so wie die meisten hier von uns denke ich mal, auch in jungen jahren schon versuchen den ein oder anderen euro selbst zu verdienen!flohmarkt, zeitung austragen etc...
denk mal drüber nach bevor du die eingesessenen boardies hier schief anmachst!sonst hast bald mehr verwarnungen als posts, dann hilft dir hier keiner mehr oder du fliegst evtl. sogar hier raus!
mfg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*

10 Beiträge + 5 Verwarnungen.....ALLES KLAR-Oder?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Da hast Du Recht, es gibt einige feine Jugendliche hier. Fehmarnangler oder Angelpfeife zum Beispiel. ...


und dodo12
und PikeHunter_Fabi
und King Wetzel
und paul hucho
...

aber hier fällt mir nur ein: *>dont´t feed the troll< #d

*trotzdem drollig, der Thread *:m
*


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose angel sachen*

so jetzt ist schluss mit diesem thread!

@kotzi: bitte wechsle dein benutzerbild, dieses unterliegt einem urheberrecht. 

lg rob


----------

